# Any NC30's around?



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 12, 2008)

So I visit the WOC section o Specktra a lot. It’s pretty informative as there is a lot of information for women of colour. However, there are not too many ppl posting that are around my skintone (NC30 most of the year). What looks good on an NC40+ doesn’t necessarily look good on me. So I thought I start this thread. To all the ladies (and gents) out there in this skin range, what are you favourite shades especially:

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone)
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer
3.Peach blush
4.Red lipstick
5.Nude lipstick
6.Pink lipstick
7.  Plum lipstick 

Most of the products I have are LE stuff so I thought this thread could help me find new favourites that won't be going away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If there are more favourites you want to share, plz go ahead


----------



## ivette_cg (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm an nc 35 sff. 
1. I use some neutral eyeshadows that were limited edition from estee lauder, sorry I can't help with this one.
2.To contour I've used successfully a maybelline bronzer in sunlight, I love it because it isn't orangey at all. 
3. Peach blush: springsheen from mac (gorgeous), and for a bronze peach sunbasque
4. Red lipstick: Estee Lauder's signature red
5. Nude lipstick: Hue, Hug me, Vanity's Child (LE), 3n (LE) all mac's
6. Angel all the way!, also revlon's rosedew for a more warmed up pink
7. Plumdandy (mac's)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ I love 3N too but that's an LE so maybe I should try Hug me?

lol, it looks like there only two of us in the NC30 range in this thread


----------



## Cottagecheeze (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm NC 25-30. I use Blanc Type for eyeshadow base (beige-y white). I'm also using A28 Julibee Lusture as nude lipstick.

HTH.


----------



## cocomia (Dec 26, 2008)

NC35 (sometimes NC40) but thought I'd answer anyway- answers in green:
1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone) 
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer - I use Prestige, the one with the big pan and a shimmery sun in the middle 




3.Peach blush - MAC Melba!
4.Red lipstick - can't help out here, I'm looking for this too! But Viva Glam looks like a pretty good option!
5.Nude lipstick -  I can only suggest the Viva Glam V lipglass... I will be buying the l/s soon!
6.Pink lipstick - MAC Twig
7.  Plum lipstick 

HTH


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Shadowlady,

Do they have to be only MAC products?

1.Neutral e/s I use Bobbi Brown for my neutrals like Bone & Naked
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer Urban Decay's Baked Bronzer Toasted
3.Peach blush MAC's Cheek, Becca's Beach Tint in Peach
4.Red lipstick Chanel's Rouge Hyrdabase Lune Rousse
5.Nude lipstick MAC's Hug Me
6.Pink lipstick MAC's Syrup, Quietone
7. Plum lipstick Mac's Capricious


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_So I visit the WOC section o Specktra a lot. It’s pretty informative as there is a lot of information for women of colour. However, there are not too many ppl posting that are around my skintone (NC30 most of the year). What looks good on an NC40+ doesn’t necessarily look good on me. So I thought I start this thread. To all the ladies (and gents) out there in this skin range, what are you favourite shades especially:

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone)
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer
3.Peach blush
4.Red lipstick
5.Nude lipstick
6.Pink lipstick
7. Plum lipstick 

Most of the products I have are LE stuff so I thought this thread could help me find new favourites that won't be going away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If there are more favourites you want to share, plz go ahead_

 
NC 30 in da house!!!
I consider us lucky, because we can pretty much wear anything! With that being said, here are my favorites:

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): Ricepaper and Blanc Type
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer: Tantone applied very lightly. 
3.Peach blush: Peachykeen, Peaches (looks great on us!) 
4.Red lipstick: Any. MAC RED for a bright blue red. Russian Red for a classic red. Dubonnet for that deep sultry, brick red. I think we're lucky in this category. Brick is obviously the go to lipliner for this one.
5.Nude lipstick: I found what suits us is all in the lipliner. I love Stripdown with any nude lipstick. Blankety is my favorite. 
I would say avoid anything with too much gray. Us NC's don't take grey-ish lippies well. Fresh Brew looks like death on me.
6.Pink lipstick: Pink Treat lipliner with Fabby lipstick. Lustering lipstick for  pink-coral lip
7. Plum lipstick: New York Apple, Dark Side, Sophisto


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm NC37

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): Ricepaper and Wedge
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer: No idea...I need help with this one. I've tried MSFN in Dark but I think it looks too orange
3.Peach blush: Eversun
4.Red lipstick: I don't have any
5.Nude lipstick: Not sure about this one either. 
6.Pink lipstick: Hug me or Viva glam V
7. Plum lipstick: No idea. I don't own very many lipsticks

Sorry...I probably wasn't that much help but I love hearing for all you girls!


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 26, 2008)

i use NC30 in the summertime. 

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone) - ricepaper is amazing to highlight, if you want a darker shade for crease color, cork works great with ricepaper. i use these colors all the time in the summer.

2.Blush used to contour/bronzer - i pretty much always only use blunt to contour, harmony's great too but i don't personally own this, i just know people who have similar skintone and use it.

3.Peach blush - buff and melba!! cubic!

4.Red lipstick - can't really help you there, i don't rock red lips EVER

5.Nude lipstick - KINDA SEXY. HIGH TEA.

6.Pink lipstick - faux 

7. Plum lipstick - depends how plum you want, i've done used 'fluid' on a girl once before, nc30, and she loved it.. i've never worn anything like this myself, though


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_NC 30 in da house!!!
I consider us lucky, because we can pretty much wear anything! With that being said, here are my favorites:

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): Ricepaper and Blanc Type
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer: Tantone applied very lightly. 
3.Peach blush: Peachykeen, Peaches (looks great on us!) 
4.Red lipstick: Any. MAC RED for a bright blue red. Russian Red for a classic red. Dubonnet for that deep sultry, brick red. I think we're lucky in this category. Brick is obviously the go to lipliner for this one.
5.Nude lipstick: I found what suits us is all in the lipliner. I love Stripdown with any nude lipstick. Blankety is my favorite. 
I would say avoid anything with too much gray. Us NC's don't take grey-ish lippies well. Fresh Brew looks like death on me.
6.Pink lipstick: Pink Treat lipliner with Fabby lipstick. Lustering lipstick for pink-coral lip
7. Plum lipstick: New York Apple, Dark Side, Sophisto_

 
Thank u i feel i can were anything sometimes hot pink lips scare me but thats just me. I know lots of nc30 who can rock it so i say any and all colors look FAB!


----------



## kariii (Dec 26, 2008)

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): brule or ricepaper
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer: harmony even prism sometimes
3.Peach blush: peaches or peachykeen
4.Red lipstick: red, she said (LE) or russian red
5.Nude lipstick: blankety, creme d' nude
6.Pink lipstick: don't use pinky lipstick lol
7.  Plum lipstick: dark side


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm pretty cheap and I've found that I can make my NC30 foundation last all year long if I use a lighter powder in the winter and lightly use bronzer in the summer. It's great ;D

*Neutral looks:*
*-eyeshadows:* _Ricepaper_ and _Nylon_ for highlight, I really like the yellow undertones in Ricepaper, they go well with NC30 skin I think. _Woodwinked_ and _Cork_. Woodwinked looks amazing, like my skin but slightly darker and SHIMMERY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I think we can rock any brown as long as it's not too "warm", with that I mean red. I've had lots of troubles with beautyburst for example.

*-lipsticks:*_ High Tea_ is the only neutral shade from MAC that has worked for me so far... the rest just makes me look like DEATH.

And yeah... I pretty much only do neutrals so... 


BUT; I really really recommend you checking out Trace Gold as a blush, it's my HG summerblush. It blends in perfectly with my skin, it doesn't look brown like it can do on paler girls, and you get this amazing sexy golden rose glow. I love Trace Gold, I'm on my second pan


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks for all the suggestions guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree on the fact that we can wear almost any colour. For me personally as long as the colours don't have yellow tones, they work! 
It looks like I need Blanc Type e/s for sure


----------



## Penn (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for starting this thread!
1.Neutral e/s - I haven't quite figured this one out yet, but am starting to think I need blanc type 
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer - Blunt or Harmony, even Buff sometimes
3.Peach blush - Peachykeen, most blushes look pretty good on our skintone I'd say. I'm currently in love with gingerly and eversun 
4.Red lipstick - haven't tried a red lippie yet
5.Nude lipstick - Bare slimshine
6.Pink lipstick - the only pink lipstick I have is Melrose Mood, it's pretty but I usually need to tone it down
7.  Plum lipstick  - never tried


----------



## rimberry (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi there, I'm an NC30 also and am barely starting to get into mac products. I currently only have the foundation and a mineralize skinfinish and I agree that this thread is great. It would really give me a direction in which products would work with my skin tone. I recently bought nars deep throat and while the color is very pretty I'm not really sure I like it. Anyone on here who would have a recommendation for a sutable nars blush?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rimberry* 

 
_Hi there, I'm an NC30 also and am barely starting to get into mac products. I currently only have the foundation and a mineralize skinfinish and I agree that this thread is great. It would really give me a direction in which products would work with my skin tone. I recently bought nars deep throat and while the color is very pretty I'm not really sure I like it. Anyone on here who would have a recommendation for a sutable nars blush?_

 
I have only two NARS blushes, Deep Throat and Sin. I like them both a lot but I definitely prefer Sin as I think it's a very unique colour, kinda plummy with gold flecks.
Most of my blushes are MAC and the ones are use the most are Stark Naked (I love pink cheeks) and Eversun which works as a bronzer on me.

Thank you for all the recommendations girls, keep them coming


----------



## anita22 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great thread!

1.Neutral e/s - Grain
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer - Sculpting powder in Shadester
3.Peach blush - Dainty or Margin
4.Red lipstick - Never wear it. I love Russian Red lipglass when I'm feeling brave!
5.Nude lipstick - Freckletone
6.Pink lipstick - Angel or Lovelorn
7.  Plum lipstick - Plum Dandy


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Jan 1, 2009)

NC30 here!
3. I use Dainty and TheBalm's Hot Mama


----------



## fresh76 (Jan 3, 2009)

NC35 here!

1.Neutral e/s - NARS Blondie
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer - NARS Casino
3.Peach blush - MAC Peaches
4.Red lipstick - MAC Dubonnet
5.Nude lipstick - MAC Hug Me
6.Pink lipstick - MAC Lovelorn, Chanel Rouge Allure in #42 (Admirable) *LOVE*
7.  Plum lipstick - MAC Rebel (I guess it's a sort of plum!)


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello, Im and NC30,from what I know lol,,
I use the Sheer Select so yup,don't know if that affects anything, I kinda do think in a way it does.
But I would like to see what products are used, Im also new to MAC.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yay to this thread. I'm C35 over here. I need to get me peaches blush!

1.Neutral e/s - Neutral can be a wide spectrum but I love Shroom, Malt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, Stila Kitten
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer - I really like Other Worldly but I use it mostly for highlight. Don't have a bronzer I like just yet.
3.Peach blush - Goddess blush
4.Red lipstick - Russian Red, L'oreal Leading Lady Red
5.Nude lipstick - Cosmo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (it's my hg nudie pinkie)
6.Pink lipstick - Haven't found a MAC one I love, Rimmel Latino
7. Plum lipstick - Nars Dolce Vita (it's a bit of a mlbb l/s but I consider it on the plummy mauve side)

PS OT but I have Nars Orgasm and it doesn't show up very well on me. I hardly ever use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you're my coloring I don't recommend this one.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_
PS OT but I have Nars Orgasm and it doesn't show up very well on me. I hardly ever use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you're my coloring I don't recommend this one._

 
yeah, Orgasm hardly showed on me, so I got Deep Throat instead. Btw I'm not even sure what my colouring is! When I got my first MAC foundations years ago, I wore NC30 in winter and NC35 in the summer. Then I switched to Smashbox but as their foundation is expensive for everyday use (at least for me), I went back to MAC and this time I got matched for NW30! So now I don't know if I'm NW or NC....hehe

I def need to get Peaches blush. I got Blanc Type e/s based on the rec here and OMG it's love! It has become my go to eyebrow highlighter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The texture is amazing. I love all Matte2's I've tried so far


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_yeah, Orgasm hardly showed on me, so I got Deep Throat instead. Btw I'm not even sure what my colouring is! When I got my first MAC foundations years ago, I wore NC30 in winter and NC35 in the summer. Then I switched to Smashbox but as their foundation is expensive for everyday use (at least for me), I went back to MAC and this time I got matched for NW30! So now I don't know if I'm NW or NC....hehe

I def need to get Peaches blush. I got Blanc Type e/s based on the rec here and OMG it's love! It has become my go to eyebrow highlighter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The texture is amazing. I love all Matte2's I've tried so far_

 
That's very interesting. But from what I know C is a lot more yellow based for warm colouring complexions, where as the W is cool tends to have pink colouring (pink undertone for those who are lighter in complexion and a red/beigy undertone for those who are darker, if that makes any sense). So if you a NC or NW that means you are more in the middle of the two extremes, being that N is neutral. Technically that means you may very well be able to use both NC and NW. 

Also I've read somewhere here in this forum that there are people who do play up/out their undertone by using foundations that may differ slightly in warm vs cool. Personally I have different foundations that are either slightly more cool to way warm like my C35 mac studio fix. For days where I feel icky and seriously jandice looking I tend to wear something more on the cool side i.e. NW type of foundation. It does correct the yellowness on my complexion that day. Equally I may wear my C35 on a normal day or on a day where I may be sunburnt since it neutralizes any burns/redness I may have. 

Phew, I hope that made sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw I want Blanc Type now!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 7, 2009)

^^^ Thanks that did make a lot of sense. I always found MAC's foundation system confusing. I've been told that I'm cool toned; my wrist veins look blue, I burn easily in the sun though I'm not fair, I also look best in cool colours...but hey, neutral tone is even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Def get Blanc Type. I have so lot many shimmery eyeshadows that it's nice to have a matte highlighting colour to wear with them....this way I won't look like a disco ball


----------



## jenee.sum (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey! I'm an NC25/C2 in winter, NC30 in summer...

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone) - *painterly & bare study paint pot, phloof, and random neutral's from Coastal Scents 88 palette*
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer - *prism (works well with pinks and peach blushes)*
3.Peach blush - *Style!! (my favourite peach!! has a beautiful glow to it!)*
4.Red lipstick - *M.A.C Red & Russian Red*
5.Nude lipstick - *Cherish (my true nude) & Modesty*
6.Pink lipstick -*Girl About Town, Full Fuchsia, Profusion *(looks pink on, but not hot pink like GAT & Full Fuchsia)*
Pink Lemonade & Pink Poodle l/g
Rimmel's 006 Pink Champagne l/s
Quo's lip gloss stick in Pucker
Revlon's Moon Drop l/s in 585 Persian Melon *(it's the old school green packaging l/s)*

yes, can u tell i looooooooooooove pinks? hahaa

* 7.  Plum lipstick  - *sorry, don't wear plums.

HTH!!!*


----------



## Terry74 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm NC30/35 too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): I'm not into e/s at the moment (I love using only black eye-liner)
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer: my favourite bronzer is NARS Casino (even if I'd like to try Laguna too, because sometimes I think Casino is too dark for me)
3.Peach blush: NARS Torrid (I like applying it over NARS Multiple in Mustique)
4.Red lipstick: NARS Shanghai Express, Transeurope Express, Trans Siberian
5.Nude lipstick: MAC Vanity's Child (it's a lovely lustre lipstick, a LE), Velvet Teddy (it's perfect with Nice Buzz plushglass) and Jubilee (another lustre lipstick)
6.Pink lipstick: I don't like pink lipsticks
7.  Plum lipstick: I don't like plum lipsticks


----------



## TDelicate (May 21, 2009)

I'm an NC 30 too - thought i might reinvisit the topic bcz i luv hearing everyone's suggestions

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): I recently finally discovered my perfect neutral e/s - it is seriously just my skin but better - *Patina* - it's beautiful. I was considering/comparing it to Era but personally thought Era was jes a bit less dimensional, and maybe slightly more cooler toned?

2.Blush used to contour/bronzer: I'm actually still on the hunt for the best matte contour color. Personally I'm looking for something more on the tanner/brown'ish side as opposed to the orange i usually get with most bronzers. Right now I'm using Blunt with a light hand - which I know is a pretty dark color- so any recommendations?

3.Peach blush: Hmmm... there are so many out there, personally I am not that crazy about peach on me - I prefer pinker shades. But if I am looking for a peach specifically, I have a blush by mark that is supposed to be a nars orgasm dupe - but it is decidedly more peachy. (cant rmr the name =( sowwy!)

4.Red lipstick: hehe still too much of an amature to invest and experiment with this color jes yet - albeit it looks amazing on WoC. I just got this shade raisin or currant raisin from maybelline topped off with buxom babes carmine lipgloss i believe? whichever is the full color red + slight shimmer = fabulous deep red lip! =)

5.Nude lipstick: still looking here too. I prefer nudes that are on the pinkish side so - *VGV, Bare Slimshine*

6.Pink lipstick: Ahh! <3 I have more lipglosses though for pink - *Dolly* from Buxom Babes, VGVI lipglass, Rose from Bare escentuals lipgloss

7. Plum lipstick: *Sophisto* is my HG its moreso a plum+berry mix, Scant is a nice warmer plum

sorry about the rambling - makeup has that effect on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~*~


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (May 21, 2009)

great thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my contribution:

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone) *vanilla is my main highlight*
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer *Stila's bronzing powder in 02, MAC Emote*
3.Peach blush *Eversun, peachykeen*
4.Red lipstick 
5.Nude lipstick* 3N, 4N*
6.Pink lipstick *Snob*
7.  Plum lipstick

hth


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 25, 2009)

Giving my old thread a bump as I have new favourites. I'm an NW30 in studio fix right now.

Thanks to everyone who contributed btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): *Blanc Type*
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer: *Sculpting powder in Sculpt/Too Faced Snow Bunny* *Bronzer*
3.Peach blush: *either Nars Deep Throat (pinky peach) or Cantaloup (Pro)*
4.Red lipstick: *Ruby Woo*
5.Nude lipstick: *Blankety and 3N*
6.Pink lipstick: *Creme Cup for light pink, Gladiola for bright pink*
7.  Plum lipstick:* still don't have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## saab (May 26, 2009)

Great thread shadowy lady , im an indian and am a NC25 throughout the year . im glad you opened this thread and it will be helpful for all WOC who are lighter skinned . so here is what i use :

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone) - bare study pp, painterly , shroom ,femme fi 
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer- MAC EMOTE for contouring , just bought so ceylon to use as a bronzer but am yet to try it out 
3.Peach blush - LOVE MAC style and springsheen blushes
4.Red lipstick - Dont wear red lipsticks that often but the one i really like is MAC Classic dame mattene .
5.Nude lipstick - Oh i have way to many nudes hahahah... favorite honeylove ,cherish,jubilee,Hug me (favorite)
6.Pink lipstick -MAC 40's pink (favorite),pink plaid ,Angel
7. Plum lipstick - LOVE Mac Twig lipstick


----------



## saab (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Giving my old thread a bump as I have new favourites. I'm an NW30 in studio fix right now.

Thanks to everyone who contributed btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): *Blanc Type*
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer: *Sculpting powder in Sculpt/Too Faced Snow Bunny* *Bronzer*
3.Peach blush: *either Nars Deep Throat (pinky peach) or Cantaloup (Pro)*
4.Red lipstick: *Ruby Woo*
5.Nude lipstick: *Blankety and 3N*
6.Pink lipstick: *Creme Cup for light pink, Gladiola for bright pink*
7.  Plum lipstick:* still don't have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I wanted to try gladiola lipstick but was wondering if it wud be too bright for me ... i am gonna buy creme cup soon .

for plummy lipstick try twig when you go to mac next ...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saab* 

 
_I wanted to try gladiola lipstick but was wondering if it wud be too bright for me ... i am gonna buy creme cup soon .

for plummy lipstick try twig when you go to mac next ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Get Gladiola if you can, it's the most gorgeous bright pink I've ever seen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have an FOTD wearing it here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/gladiola-128550/

I'm going to MAC this Sunday and I shall check out Twig, thank you


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_So I visit the WOC section o Specktra a lot. It’s pretty informative as there is a lot of information for women of colour. However, there are not too many ppl posting that are around my skintone (NC30 most of the year). What looks good on an NC40+ doesn’t necessarily look good on me. So I thought I start this thread. To all the ladies (and gents) out there in this skin range, what are you favourite shades especially:

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone) *Vanilla, Nylon*
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer *Sculpt*, *Refined Golden*
3.Peach blush *Springsheen*
4.Red lipstick *Viva Glam I, Russian Red*
5.Nude lipstick
6.Pink lipstick *Bombshell*
7.  Plum lipstick *Viva Glam VI SE*
_

 
I am NC 30 in summer.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 27, 2009)

cool, thanks Susanne


----------



## saab (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Get Gladiola if you can, it's the most gorgeous bright pink I've ever seen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have an FOTD wearing it here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/gladiola-128550/

I'm going to MAC this Sunday and I shall check out Twig, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
u look pretty with gladiola , lemme see if i can get my hands on this .


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 27, 2009)

Can anyone recommend an all over lid color that is just a tad darker than the skin?
Since Im not sure the e/s several people mentioned are just for highlight.


----------



## Asphyxia (May 27, 2009)

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone) = sometimes I use Medium Plus mineralize skinfinish. I have yet to find a good color. 

2.Blush used to contour/bronzer= Dark mineralize Skinfinish
3.Peach blush= Gina by Nars.....I wear it on my eyes too
4.Red lipstick = Snow White by NYX or Jezebel by Urban Decay (discontinued)
5.Nude lipstick= Lady's Choice by Benefit 
6.Pink lipstick= Angel
7. Plum lipstick= Hey Sailor Color plump lip pencil by Benefit (this is a light plummy color)


----------



## anita22 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_Can anyone recommend an all over lid color that is just a tad darker than the skin?
Since Im not sure the e/s several people mentioned are just for highlight._

 
Charcoal Brown is pretty good. I use it in the crease for a "not there" colour, it just makes the crease look deeper. Took me a while to find one dark enough to show up, without being too dark.


----------



## mac_attack77 (May 28, 2009)

Hey there -

I am South Indian - very yellow toned - in the NC30-35 range depending on time of year.  Here some of my fav's.  I dont really do peach...

- Chignon LE Lipglaze from MAC BBR collection
- MAC Plum Lip Liner with a nice Plum Gloss (my current fav is Chanel Summer  Plum)
- MAC Sheertone Blush in Breath of Plum

More bright/pinkish:
- MAC LE Beauty Powder in Summer Rose from RR collection (love this!)
- Prescriptives Cream Blush in Thai Orchid (really bright pink)  - but can apply subtle or bright as you want
- Bronzer - new to this - need to experiment this summer; heard new Dior line, and Nars Laguna would be good to try for my tone
- MAC Magnitigue LE Lipglass (really bright violet/pink)

Eyes:
Dont really wear eyeshadow but some I own if I want to that are neutral are MAC cork, MAC shroom, MAC vanilla (e/s not pigment).  I also like MAC mystery as its a very cool brown.  I am planning to get MAC ricepaper and MAC blanc type at some point as I heard they are also good for my skintone.


----------



## TDelicate (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Charcoal Brown is pretty good. I use it in the crease for a "not there" colour, it just makes the crease look deeper. Took me a while to find one dark enough to show up, without being too dark._

 
I love Charcoal Brown for a natural crease color! It's the perfect slightly deeper matte taupey color. I use it for when I'm going more for the professional, natural look.

Cinfulgirl-
I recently discovered Patina which is really great for a very natural all over wash. It's in the more brown/taupey family (imo) so that makes it jes that tad bit darker than our skin. It's a step more dynamic than Era - so you could go for that if you're lookin for something a notch down, although sometimes I think Era might be jes a lil lighter.. but check em out-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hth!

~*~


----------



## TDelicate (Jun 7, 2009)

a lil quick help needed.. i'm trying to narrow down my list for the mac ff sale.. ive heard rave reviews about blushbaby but ive never seen/swatched it in person before - what are your thoughts on it? does it work for nc30's?
aside from that one, for my list of blushes i have:

ambering rose
trace gold
harmony

Sound good?
My eyeshadow list is absurdly long >.< i cant even begin to think how to narrow that one down.. gahh
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Honesty
Mulch
Twinks
Bronze
Antiqued
Coppering
Cranberry
Trax
Humid
Freshwater
Steamy
Knight Divine

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~*~


----------



## anita22 (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDelicate* 

 
_a lil quick help needed.. i'm trying to narrow down my list for the mac ff sale.. ive heard rave reviews about blushbaby but ive never seen/swatched it in person before - what are your thoughts on it? does it work for nc30's?_

 
I have it, and I can't even remember the last time I wore it. Personally I just like warmer, brighter shades - like Peaches, Pink Swoon, Fleur Power, etc. If I do go for a dusky pink, then I usually end up choosing Mocha over Blushbaby. So yeah, it's nice, it looks fine, but it's not great enough to make me reach for it over my other blushes,


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDelicate* 

 
_a lil quick help needed.. i'm trying to narrow down my list for the mac ff sale.. ive heard rave reviews about blushbaby but ive never seen/swatched it in person before - what are your thoughts on it? does it work for nc30's?
aside from that one, for my list of blushes i have:

ambering rose
trace gold
harmony

Sound good?
My eyeshadow list is absurdly long >.< i cant even begin to think how to narrow that one down.. gahh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honesty
Mulch
Twinks
Bronze
Antiqued
Coppering
Cranberry
Trax
Humid
Freshwater
Steamy
Knight Divine

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~*~_

 
I'm NW30 and I like Blushbaby, I don't wear it that much because honestly I like "pinker" blushes if you know what I mean. Blushbaby is one of those colours that looks good pretty much on anyone though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Out of the other blushes ones you mentioned, I love Trace Gold! It's an amazing glodish blush. 

For the eyeshadows you listed I recommend the following:

Bronze
Coppering
Cranberry
Humid
Freshwater
Steamy
Knight Divine


----------



## TDelicate (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you two ladies so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll look into Mocha perhaps? heh I think I'm going to make a mac store run and swatch this Blushbaby (&Harmony) to get to the bottom of this.
I'm very excited about Trace Gold & Ambering Rose though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~*~


----------



## Dollfaced (Jan 3, 2010)

NC35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.Neutral e/s - Mostly any.
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer - Sculpting powder in sculpt.
3.Peach blush - Fleur Power.. Its really more of a coral pink though.
4.Red lipstick - Russian Red is fine but I LOOOOVE Ruby Woo!
5.Nude lipstick - Creme de Nude is perfect. Brave New Bronze is also very very good but is LE.
6.Pink lipstick - Angel
7.  Plum lipstick - don't know of any.


----------



## Junkie (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_So I visit the WOC section o Specktra a lot. It’s pretty informative as there is a lot of information for women of colour. However, there are not too many ppl posting that are around my skintone (NC30 most of the year). What looks good on an NC40+ doesn’t necessarily look good on me. So I thought I start this thread. To all the ladies (and gents) out there in this skin range, what are you favourite shades especially:

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone)
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer
3.Peach blush
4.Red lipstick
5.Nude lipstick
6.Pink lipstick
7. Plum lipstick 

Most of the products I have are LE stuff so I thought this thread could help me find new favourites that won't be going away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If there are more favourites you want to share, plz go ahead_

 

1.Neutral e/s: Girlie, Haux, Lightfall, Next to Nothing
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer: Brun e/s, Smashbox Halo in Medium (I don't contour very often, I have a round face and it can look super fake).
3.Peach blush: Peach Nuance (Estee Lauder), Annabelle Blossum Blush in Peachy - And though I haven't used them, Peachykeen by MAC and Orgasm & Deep Throat look so pretty! I tend to stick with peach toned blushes since I started using them.
4.Red lipstick: Annabelle lipliner in Cherry, Fantasy Makers Enchanting Body Wand in Red + OCC Lip Tar in NSFW = perfect red lip
5.Nude lipstick - Revlon G132 Nude Blush
6.Pink lipstick - Revlon 130 Rose Velvet
7. Plum lipstick - Lancome Oh la la!, GOSH #86 Kitch

Lipgloss I use: Gosh Soft & Shine Lip Balm #36 Mocha - prettiest colour ever - my HG!

Not all of them are MAC - my collection is pretty well rounded and if I find a cheaper colour that works, I stick with it. Why spend $20 when I can spend $6!?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 6, 2010)

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): *Ricepaper and Shroom-standards in my book*
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer:* i love X-Rocks from the old Sci-Fi collection b/c it's both. i'm a huge fan of So Ceylon MSF for bronzer/contour but it's a rare find nowadays *
3.Peach blush: *NARS Deep Throat= LOVE! my favorite everyday blush. i've only recently discovered NARS blushes. they're booti-ful!*
4.Red lipstick: *the only real one of have now is Dubonnet which is nice but a brighter red than i would typically go for. still nice!*
5.Nude lipstick: *Spirit, Viva Glam V- my fave and goes w/ anything. any Bobbi Brown nudes (i think her lippies are awesome for nudes!)*
6.Pink lipstick: Brave
7. Plum lipstick: *this is my favorite category. i've tried every plum version available in MAC. for now i've got Amorous and used to have Viva Glam III which is closer but deeper plum color than Amourous*


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 6, 2010)

My skintone ranges from a tanner nc40 to a nc30ish but my faves remain the same.

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): MAC All That Glitters 
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer:  Too Faced Sun Bunny
3.Peach blush: MAC Peaches
4.Red lipstick: Neutrogena Cherry Twist w/ VS Beauty Rush Cherry Bomb gloss
5.Nude lipstick: MAC Myth, NYX Circe
6.Pink lipstick: NYX Strawberrry Milk, MAC Lovelorn
7.Plum lipstick: I like a light plum gloss, my fave is MAC Nico or Maybelline Grapesicle


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm NC30 in the summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1.Neutral e/s - MAC Brule
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer - Benefit Hoola
3.Peach blush - MAC Gingerly (it looks quite peach on me)
4.Red lipstick - MAC Russian Red
5.Nude lipstick - MAC Cosmo
6.Pink lipstick - Nice, everyday pink: MAC Hot Gossip.  Hot pink: Girl About Town
7. Plum lipstick - Sorry I don't own any plums


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 9, 2010)

This is a great thread. I love looking at everyone's suggestions.
1. Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone)-Grand Enterance
2. Blush used to contour/bronzer-MAC Sculpt & Shape Powder
3. Peach blush- Margin or Peachykeen
4. Red lipstick- Brave Red & I also love Russian Red Lipgloss
5. Nude lipstick- Freckletone
6. Pink lipstick- Syurp
7. Plum lipstick- Sophisto


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 13, 2010)

Ladies, can I please ask all of you what MUFE HD colour you're using? I'm NC30-35 with peach and yellow tones, and need to buy online...which is hard!


----------



## Purple (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambodidi* 

 
_Ladies, can I please ask all of you what MUFE HD colour you're using? I'm NC30-35 with peach and yellow tones, and need to buy online...which is hard!_

 
I´m a NC30 in winter and NC35 C30 in the summer and I use MUFE HD in 120, I bought 123 online and it was too dark and orange, and since I use 120 I´m in love with it!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 19, 2010)

I am still confused as to what color i am LOL! years ago i was Nw35, i switched to drugstore products, then came back to mac and was NC30... and now two different times i was NC35 and another MUA said to use NW30? i'm freakin confused!!! lol..

but i currently use NC35 somedays looks more yellowy on me than others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): i'm still trying to figure that out.. 

2.Blush used to contour/bronzer
MAC Prism to contour or sometimes just everyday blush
ELF bronzer in SunKissed

3.Peach blush
I'm wanting to get MAC Peaches.. but on me peachy colors:
MAC Springsheen
NARS Deepthroat

4.Red lipstick
I think i look terrible with red lipstick lol so don't really own many..

5.Nude lipstick 
MAC Hug Me, MAC Blankety, MAC Myself, MAC equality (very nude lol)
Rimmel Airy Fairy
NYX Narcissus

6.Pink lipstick
Pink looks washed out and nasty on me (my opinion)
but... I guess i'll say
MAC Viva Gaga + MAC Ample Pink Plushglass
NYX Tea Rose, NYX Indian Pink

7. Plum lipstick 
i'm barely just venturing into lipsticks but i "think" this is plummy on me lol
NYX Hermes


----------



## Civies (Mar 19, 2010)

Right now I'm using SFF in NW25 but I've been told NC30/35 at different times of the year so I guess I'll still do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone) - Shroom minus the shimmer haha
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer - MAC refined golden. Haven't found my perfect contour blush yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.Peach blush - Eversun is gorgeous. Love springsheen too
4.Red lipstick - I don't wear red lipstick because I'm scared of it !
 5.Nude lipstick - Brave new bronze <3 MLBB
6.Pink lipstick - Way to love
7.  Plum lipstick - Don't wear plum lipstick either!


----------



## goldenhen (Mar 19, 2010)

I love this topic! I'm nc25 going on nc30 with dark hair and eyes.

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): 
I love Naked pigment and Soft Brown. I also use Wedge constantly to blend etc. I also love blending Shu Uemura's M Orange 210 (nude-peach) into Samoa Silk in the outer corner.

 2.Blush used to contour/bronzer: 
Cream Colour Bases! I use Tint to contour and Nude to highlight. They're both Pro I think but well worth the effort.

 3.Peach blush: Style if you want a bit of shimmer - which normally I don't but I quite like it here. It's like a stronger, better version of Nars Orgasm. I also love Cantaloupe (Mac Pro) - perfect peach-tan-natural blush (no pink). Nars Gilda is AMAZING too but I'm not sure if it counts as peach... it's coral really....

 4.Red lipstick: I love Russian Red AND Ruby Woo (RW is slightly bluer, but the biggest difference is the texture IMO, with RW being a "stiffer" matte) but also love Korres Red 55 and Mac Lady Bug for daytimes. Pro Lipmix in Red is a good red lipstain - more tomato-red. Lady Danger can look amazing too.

 5.Nude lipstick: I only like peachy nudes - Peachstock (coming out with Liberty) for a 1960s mod look or Freckletone for a slightly boring but nice professional look (very "job interview").

 6.Pink lipstick: Saint Germain is the most fun. I get compliments when I wear Lovelorn all the time which I think is weird because it clashes slightly with my skin tone... maybe that's what's nice about it though. Of the crazy lady brights, Show Orchid is a bit overrated, much prefer Impassioned. 

 7. Plum lipstick: Korres tinted lip butter in Plum

Also have you tried See Sheer with Ladyblush cream blush (or Illamasqua Rude blush)? Best colour combo I've ever found, something magic just happened! Looks great with black winged liner.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 19, 2010)

Updating this as my faves always change. I'm NW25 in sff at the moment since it's still winter (or 118 in MUFE HD, Light 5 in Nars Sheer Glow). 

1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone): Blanc Type e/s

 2.Blush used to contour/bronzer: Sculpt for contour/ Too Faced Sun Bunny to bronze

3.Peach blush: Cantaloupe (Pro) and Prim and Proper

 4.Red lipstick: Ruby Woo and Nars Dragon Girl...or So Scarlet and Nars Damned for deeper reds. I'm a huge fan of red lips

 5.Nude lipstick: Myth for super nudes and Blankety for everyday nude

 6.Pink lipstick: St Germain, Snob and Pink Nouveau. I also love Show Orchid for brighter fuchsia lips

 7. Plum lipstick: VGV SE


Thanks everyone for contribution


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambodidi* 

 
_Ladies, can I please ask all of you what MUFE HD colour you're using? I'm NC30-35 with peach and yellow tones, and need to buy online...which is hard!_

 
I use 118 in HD but I'm NW25 now in sff. Try either 123 or 127


----------



## smashedseries (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm an NC30 all year round cause I'm in Singapore and the weather doesn't stray very much from sun and rain.

1.*Neutral e/s*: KATE BR-1 Diamond Cut Eyes
2.*Blush used to contour/bronzer:* Umm... -guilty, doesn't use one-
3.*Peach blush:* Canmake PK-23
4.*Red lipstick:* I hate red lipstick. =X
5.*Nude lipstick*: Na da to this too.
6.*Pink lipstick:* MAC Viva Glam Gaga... And I know I know, but I also am in love with Petting Pink.
7. *Plum lipstick* : uh-uh.

That's about all... I'm surprised you didn't ask about normal blushes... My current favourites are Tippy and Ripe Peach.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Mar 22, 2010)

MAC NC30 mostly and NC35 sometimes. (Golden Beige for Revlon foundation and for MUFE Face & Body foundation ... i must be blind coz i can't seem to find the shade number on the bottle?) 

1.*Neutral e/s*: so far Shroom (but im wanting to try Ricepaper...)
2.*Blush used to contour/bronzer:* NARS Laguna 
3.*Peach blush:* NARS Deep Throat
4.*Red lipstick:* red lippy is a no go area for me
5.*Nude lipstick*: MAC Hug Me, MAC VGV
6.*Pink lipstick:* MAC Lollipop Loving
7.*Plum lipstick* : MAC VGV SE (is that considered plum? its more deep rosy pink on me i think)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 24, 2010)

I thought you were NW! Hmmmm...

1.Neutral e/s: *Ricepaper*
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer: *Emote or Harmony and Suntan Matte from Smashbox is my go to and my fav!*
3.Peach blush:* Springsheen and Peaches*
4.Red lipstick: *Russian Red*
5.Nude lipstick: *the Viva Glam one*
6.Pink lipstick: *Angel*
7.  Plum lipstick: *Plumful*


I am NC25-30 and NC35 in the summer.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I thought you were NW! Hmmmm..._

 
hehe I started this thread about 2 years ago when i used to fake bake so I was about NC35 then. If you look a few posts above urs, u'll see that i updated with my natural skintone


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok i'm updating this b/c i've found some new faves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.Neutral e/s (something close to your skin tone) - *Soft Ocre p/p*
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer - *Sculpt, Prism, Blunt*
3.Peach blush - *Cantaloupe (my everyday LOVE), Peaches, and i still love Style.*
4.Red lipstick - *Lise Watier Rouge Maestro, MAC Red + Ruby Woo*
5.Nude lipstick - *Cherish, 2N (l/g)*
6.Pink lipstick - *Girl About Town, Full Fuchsia, VG Gaga, Way to Love, Petite Indulgence (cremesheen l/g)*
7.  Plum lipstick - *errr.....it's not plum, but does Up The Amp count?

Can I add a PEACH LIPSTICK category to this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE Barry M 147. It's probably one of my all time fav l/s actually.

I am also planning to get Hug Me l/s as another everyday nude.
*


----------



## twiggyx3 (May 30, 2010)

1.Neutral e/s - all that glitters, satin taupe.
2.Blush used to contour/bronzer - i use these bronze shimmer pearls from boots in the summer. it's a bronzer but i use it as a blush.
3.Peach blush - peachykeen!
4.Red lipstick - never tried one.
5.Nude lipstick - hue and blankety.
6.Pink lipstick - creme cup. i heard the formula is better than angel's but the color is similar.
7.  Plum lipstick   - never tried this either.


----------



## missah (Jun 12, 2011)

I haven't started using lip products yet but:

  	Bronzer: Nars Laguna, its fabulous.
  	Blush: Deep throat [it'll show up, Orgasm is too light] & Exhibit A with the lightest hand. Ask a Nars girl to help you, it looks really beautiful and natural!


----------



## r2MAC (May 24, 2014)

I have always had a problem getting a red lipstick because i always ended up with something that turned into a pink once it got on my skin, and worse when it got on my lips.
  I have struggled to learn about cool tones and warm tones for years because my colour is neutral cool so theoretically i should have gone for red/pink toned lipsticks, and blue based lipsticks, and in reality, my skin is yellow toned so therefore i shoud actually be going for yellow and orange based reds.
  I can get into a orange and yellow based red, but the best reds have always been the blue reds. they never ever turn pink on me.
  Its different with the pink. I transform into something hideous in st germain, and yet Pink nouveau looks great on me.

  1.*Neutral e/s*: the lightest colours in any mac warm eye palette on their holiday collection are perfect.
2.*Blush used to contour/bronzer:* Not a blush but a MAC sculpt & shape - Lightsweep/shadester
3.*Peach blush:* N/A I prefer a plum blush: MAC Secret Blush
4.*Red lipstick:* MAC Russian Red, Ruffian Red, Such Flare, VGI, Charred Red, Riri Woo, Studded Kiss.
5.*Nude lipstick*: VG V
6.*Pink lipstick:* MAC Pink Nouveau
7.*Plum lipstick* : MAC VGVI


----------

